# Japanese Resources — constantly updated!



## Flaminius

This is the collection of resources which would help learners understand various aspects of the Japanese language. If you want to have Web sites added in the list that you find helpful, please post your suggestions in the resource suggestion thread. In case you find problems with existing items (such as broken links, indecent contents, duplicates etc.), kindly contact Japanese Forum moderator via PM: Flaminius.


The following owes much to the contributions by *Sulizhen*, *SpiceMan*, *Anatoli*, *s_a_n_t_i*, *karuna*, *timpeac*, *Abalkhibeth*, *Lemminkäinen*, *quesuerte*, *samanthalee*, *kirsitn*, *sinclair001*, *_forumuser_* , *jazyk*, *Lesus*, *Horazio*, *Jana337*, *jtm2292*, *AVim*, *tkekte*, *sakurasaku*, *Gremrat*, *almostfreebird*, *kaito*, *lion100*, *creteva*, *chien_fu*, *Erebos12345*, *Isis*, *Franzi*, *palomnik*, *Starfrown*, *Whodunit*, *elephas*, *zefee*, *seifip*, *Juuuergen*, *Wishfull*, *sekaijuuni*, *phreadom*, *Ev3*, *seouldavid*, *HD148478*, *Yabanjin*, *rukiak*, *naomeincomoda*, *TunS*, *Poposhka*, *John_Doe*, *Yatalu*, *mdbvma*, *spu001*, *Explosión_Implosión*, *Shiratori99*, *Meados*, *mikoinrp*, *DrChen*, *DaylightDelight*, *森人さん*, *graysesame*, *KLAUSED*, and others.

*Character and Writing:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVXJqiDiuPo - and other video lessons on kana writing kana
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_writing_system - A Wiki article on historical development of Japanese writing system
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoiku_kanji - List of kanjis to be learnt in elementary school with the pronunciations and meanings.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyo_kanji - List of kanjis to be learnt up until high school with pronunciations and meanings.
http://kanji-database.sourceforge.net/ids/charts/ - relationships between Chinese character components, diagrams for characters learnt in the primary school
http://www2.japanriver.or.jp/search_kasen/search_help/refer_kanji.htm - traditional and modern kanjis in pairs
http://www.guidetojapanese.org/learn/grammar/hiragana_ex - writing hiragana practice exercises (with words)
http://www.guidetojapanese.org/learn/grammar/katakana_ex - writing katakana practice exercises (with words)
http://brng.jp/50renshuu-s.pdf - printable practise sheet for hiragana and katakana
http://hesjapanese.com/ - Kana lessons with sound and animation files
http://mojikiban.ipa.go.jp/search/home - specifications of Chinese characters and variant kanas as defined by the Japanese standards
http://www2.mmc.atomi.ac.jp/~katou/kanjionDB/ - 資料横断的な漢字音・漢語音データベース as of 2021-05-14
http://www.dartmouth.edu/~kanji/ - kanji stroke orders
http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/jouyoukanji.html - list of the _jōyō kanji_ and other common characters, in the order they are learnt in Japanese schools.
http://www.polarcloud.com/kanji - printable kanji flashcards
http://gattin.world.coocan.jp/kanji/kaindex.htm - 漢字の写真字典 lists allomorphs of Chinese characters; from China, Taiwan, Japan and Korea.
http://www.realkana.com/ - practice the reading of random characters from your selected list
http://www.flickr.com/groups/brush_calligraphy/ - Flickr group to help decipher calligraphy works
https://a4lg.com/downloads/library/a4lg-筆順指導の手びき.html - 筆順指導の手びき (1959¹⁵, [1958]), or Guidelines for Teaching Stroke Orders by 文部省
https://www.bunka.go.jp/seisaku/bunkashingikai/kokugo/hokoku/joyokanjihyo_shosekikanko.html - 『用漢字表の字体・字形に関する指針: 文化審議会国語分科会報告(平成28年2月29日)』Stop nitpicking at kanji designs and stroke orders.
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/901674 - 読方入門 (文部省 1884) is helpful for learning cursive Japanese glyphs.

*Online Lessons/Tutorials:*
http://www.learn-japanese.info/ - Easy to follow grammar lessons, some vocabulary. Nice for starters.
http://www.ichiban.narod.ru/nihongo/nihongo.html - Various tutorials and phrase books in Russian.
http://www.nhk.or.jp/lesson/ - Japanese lessons by NHK Radio available in 17 languages
http://www.sf.airnet.ne.jp/ts/japanese/cover.html - Teach yourself Japanese; Basic Japanese with a linguistics approach.
http://japanese-lesson.com/ - Basic course, Characters (Reading/Writing), vocabulary, resources
http://thejapanesepage.com/grammar - One hundred "watered-down, understandable, bite-sized grammar helps".
http://jplang.tufs.ac.jp/account/login - JPLANG provides e-learning materials for learning Japanese, developed by a TUFS team.
http://www.basic-japanese.com/ - 34 free lessons and tools
http://www.manythings.org/japanese/ - free-to-use online study materials
http://www.japanese-online.com/ - Free lessons on particles and sentence structures: audio files available for conversation examples.
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Japanese - textbook project by Wiki volunteers
http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~sg2h-ymst/yamatouta/intro/dousikatuyou.html - grammar of Classical Japanese: Japanese
http://www.midori-japan.co.jp/letter/ - rules for writing Japanese letters: Japanese
http://anime-manga.jp - アニメ・マンガの日本語 Japanese in Anime & Manga
https://www.clozemaster.com/languages - Fill in the blanks to learn the words


----------



## Flaminius

*Dictionaries:*
http://nihongo.monash.edu/cgi-bin/wwwjdic - Jim Breen's dictionary supports dictionaries, a verb conjugator and kaji radical search.
http://www.jisho.org/ - WWWJDIC spin-off with more user-friendly interface
http://collocation.hyogen.info/ - a tentative collocation dictionary based on _Aozora Bunko_ corpus
http://thesaurus.weblio.jp/ - a thesaurus and a dictionary for antonyms and paired words
http://kobun.weblio.jp/category/gkzkj - 学研全訳古語辞典 is a dictionary for classical Japanese
http://dico.fj.free.fr/traduction/index.php - French-Japanese / Japanese-French dictionary.
http://www.alc.co.jp/ - A bidirectional English-Japanese database with a search box for looking up more natural expressions.
http://tangorin.com/words/ - 「単語林」オンライン和英辞典 / _Tangorin Online Japanese-English Dictionary_
http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/ - Online dictionaries offered from Yahoo! Japan Dictionary. Includes Ja-En, En-Jp and Jp-Jp.
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/ - Online dictionaries offered from Goo, another Japanese search engine. Includes Ja-En, En-Jp and Jp-Jp.
http://www.excite.co.jp/dictionary/ - Online dictionaries offered from Excite. Includes En-Ja, Ja-En, Jp-Jp, Ch-Ja and Ja-Ch.
http://www.trussel.com/f_nih.htm - Jeffrey's Jp<>En Dict. Kana and Romanji input. Display results in Romanji and Kanji
http://www.dictjuggler.net/ruigo/?word= -  thesaurus, economics and environmental terms glossary: Japanese
http://www.buddhism-dict.net/dealt/ - Charles Muller's CJKV-English Dictionary.  Chinese character pronunciations in four languages: limited access by: user; guest, pw; blank
http://www.matsu-kaze.net/mk/kanji/ - Kanji (教育漢字)-English Dictionary by _romaji_ input.
http://www.languageguide.org/nihongo/ - thematic picture dictionary with audio
http://www.nihonjiten.com/ - Collection of numerous Japanese dictionaries
http://www.hikyaku.com/dico/onmyog.html - kanji dictionary and themed lists in Japanese, English, French, German, Spanish and Russian
http://jigen.net/data/ - kanji search by radicals and parts
https://www.japanesepod101.com/japanese-dictionary/ - includes audios for vocabulary
http://nihongo.vdu.lt/index.php - Japonų-lietuvių / lietuvių-japonų kalbų žodyna by Aurelijus Zykas
http://www.ogurano.net/default.aspx - 了解 is a Japanese-Arabic dictionary.  Covers anime vobaculary.
http://ci.nii.ac.jp/search?日本語・英語総索引辞典 - Universal Japanese-English Kanji Dictionary (日本語・英語総索引辞典) is a glossary in 43+1(phonetic index) bulletin articles.
https://www.joao-roiz.jp/JPDICT/ - Japanese pre-modern dictionaries 日本近代辞書・字書集 searches 言海.
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1265336 - 『大言海』 第3巻 (せーは) 1935.
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1265406 - 『大言海』 第4巻 (ひーを) 1935.
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/958759 - 大正漢和字典 (1922) was edited by 保科孝一 and 湯沢幸吉郎
http://www.mebag.com/index/daikannwa/list.asp - searches 大漢和辞典 for a single Chinese character
http://www.practical-japanese.com - 実用日本語表現辞典 explains trendy Japanese expressions.
https://forvo.com/languages/ja/ - Japanese words pronounced by the native

*Grammar:*
http://www.jgram.org/ - Very useful web page when studying grammar for the JLPT (from 4kyū to 1kyū).
http://www.nihongoresources.com - A rather successful all-in-one Japanese site. From very basic dictionary, to grammar through particles. Noteworthy: _giongo_ (which are onomatopoeia but there's more to it!).
http://www.guidetojapanese.org/index.html#contents - Japanese grammar reference by constructions.
http://minnanokyozai.jp/kyozai/home/ja/render.do - teaching materials by the Japanese-Language Institute
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=ijcRafhkrZYC - _Japanese_ by Iwasaki is a reference in a theoretical framework
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/992528 - 日本口語法 by 保科孝一 is one of the earliest Modern Japanese grammars
http://joao-roiz.jp/SLE/ - full text search utility of Sanseido's Linguistic Encyclopedia
sci.lang.japan FAQ book reviews - List of Japanese textbooks plus reviews
http://culture.cc.hirosaki-u.ac.jp/english/utsumi/linguistics/lingusitics_ja.html - basics of linguistics: Japanese
http://pth.cl.cs.okayama-u.ac.jp - 述語項構造シソーラス (Predicate-Argument Structure Thesaurus (PT)) details what roles a verb requires of nouns to make a meaningful sentence.  New!


----------



## Flaminius

*Specialised Vocabulary and Phrase Books:*
http://accent.u-biq.org/ - Accent dictionary. Pitch accent is not explained in regular dictionaries.
http://www.gavo.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/ojad/ - OJAD is an accent dictionary with audios
http://pyrite.s54.xrea.com/timei/ - 稀少地名漢字リスト compiles rare kanjis and their readings in place names
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1126379 - The Japanese Accent Dictionary by NHK [1943]. The latest edition is out in 2016.
http://wikitravel.org/en/Japanese_phrasebook - Survival Japanese for Travellers.
https://www.dmuchgis.com/myojimap/ - 日本の名字マップ by 立命館大学, アクトン・ウインズ株式会社
http://www.meijiyasuda.co.jp/enjoy/ranking/index.html - ranking of personal names
http://kosekimoji.moj.go.jp/ - database of kanji variations eligible for family names (法務省 戸籍統一文字情報)
http://yubin.senmon.net/ - A database of Japanese place names, searchable in kanji and hiragana and by postal code.
https://furigana.info/ - ふりがな文庫 finds attested furigana's, or pronunciation aids, of Chinese characters.  Search by kanjis, kanas, or authors.
http://gogen-allguide.com/ - etymology dictionary: Japanese
http://coe21.zinbun.kyoto-u.ac.jp/djvuchar - Chinese characters from Tang inscriptions; search by CJK allomorphs/scripts [説明書]
http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~ax2s-kmtn/ref/old_chara.html - Tables to match old and new kanji forms.
https://wcd-ihp.ascdc.sinica.edu.tw/union/search.php# - 歷史文字資料庫統合檢索系統 searches 簡牘字典 (居延簡) as well as character databases from Japan.
http://dict.variants.moe.edu.tw/ - Dictionary of Chinese Character Variants《異體字字典》 by 中華民國教育部 comes with image quotes from reference materials.
http://gattin.world.coocan.jp/kanji/kaindex.htm - Photographs of variant forms of Chinese characters; from China, Taiwan, Japan and Korea.
http://font.designers-garage.jp/ - Database of character samples from commercial font sets
http://www.book-seishindo.jp/kana/new_kiten.html - allomorphic kanas (変体仮名) in cursive script
http://homepage2.nifty.com/TAB01645/ohara/ - Dictionary of Japan-made kanjis. Entries are provided as image files. Japanese
http://sanabo.com/words/?=index - Yojijukugo (four-charactered idioms) with definitions, usages and English translations.
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/969163 - 故事熟語大辞典 (縮刷版) by 池田四郎次郎, 1925
https://lingualift.com/blog/japanese-color-names/ - Japanese colour names cheat sheet: PDF
http://hiramatu-hifuka.com/onyak/onyindx.html - Pronunciation dictionaries compiled by topics.
http://in-note.com - rhyme search
http://www.ffcr.or.jp/Zaidan/mhwinfo.nsf/0/b949aef970492f0b4925684600083647 - list of aromatic bases: Japanese and English
http://www.tradmedicine.com/term/syoyaku-db.html - list of crude drugs: Japanese and scientific names
http://www.chukyo-u.ac.jp/research/ics/china/index2.html - transcriptions for Chinese place names
http://zokugo-dict.com/ - Slang with definition and usage.
http://www.geocities.jp/tomomi965/index.html - Proverbs and clichés with synonymous and antonymous expressions.
http://ejje.weblio.jp/category/ekbys - a lot of specialised dictionaries
http://crlao.ehess.fr/japonais-coreen/dicoweb/beta/Index/TableDesIndex.html - Dictionnaire terminologique de linguistique japonaise
https://web.archive.org/web/20110624051725/http://www-personal.umich.edu/~wbaxter/etymdict.html - William Baxter's Middle Chinese reconstructions; PDFs
http://kanji-database.sourceforge.net/dict/swjz/index.html - 説文解字 (Shuowen Jiezi) with 段玉裁 (Duan Yucai)'s annotations (段注)
http://www.oksfood.com/jp/name/jp_name.html - glossary of Japanese food names translated into English and Chinese
http://www.comp.tmu.ac.jp/yosihiro/teaching/how-to-read.pdf - how to read mathematical expressions in Japanese and English
http://www.schei.com/dictionary/ - English/Japanese Japanese/English Aviation Dictionary 和英・英和航空学辞典
http://e-words.jp/ - Dictionary of information technology terms: Japanese
http://www.geocities.jp/ps_dictionary/a.htm - 英語－日本語電気専門用語辞書
http://www5.synapse.ne.jp/sio/siof1/dictionary/dic_E_top.html - Financial Dictionary (EN <> JP)
http://www.e-bridge.jp/eb/tcontents/bridgedic/bridgedic.php?job=0 - 橋梁の英和・和英辞典 (JP <> EN)
http://blog.livedoor.jp/veruhu/archives/36192854.html - orders in drills and combats used by SDF
http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/accent/kaze/na.htm - 風の名辞典 is a glossary of winds
https://nknet.ninjal.ac.jp/nknet/Onomatope/50_on.html - glossary of sound symbolisms including onomatopoeia
https://www.ninjal.ac.jp/pages/onomatopoeia/ - Glossary of Tohoku Onomatopoeia
http://www.muri.se/misc/soundfx.html - Japanese Sound effects in Manga and what they mean
http://www.japaneselawtranslation.go.jp/law/?re=02 - Law translation database by the Japanese government
http://aeneis.net/dic/ - Latin-Japanese dictionary by Taro Yamashita
https://www.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/web/all/top/BTmTopPage - a database for registered trademarks
http://www.meijigakuin.ac.jp/~watson/ref/mtsh.html - tables to match the Japanese eras to the Common Era
http://www.jal.com/ja/jiten/ - 航空実用辞典 or Practical Dictionary of Aviation Terms by Japan Airlines
http://sei-hon.jp/glossary/index.html - glossary of book binding, head words translated into English
http://www.oceandictionary.jp/index.html - Japanese-English-Spanish-French-Portuguese Comprehensive Ocean Dictionary by Kiyofumi NAKAUCHI, 中内清文
http://www.jast-hp.org/yougo/yogo.pdf - PDF 外傷用語集改訂版2017 Trauma Terminology
http://www.jnlp.org/SNOW/D18 - SNOW D18: 日本語感情表現辞書 / Japanese Emotional Expression Dictionary
https://qiita.com/github-nakasho/items/ad6ee5156fc98b64d5fc - 理工系俗語辞典
https://www.medo.jp/0.htm - 医歯薬英語辞典
https://plaza.umin.ac.jp/~GHDNet/98/g821zoku.html - 冨岡譲二「カタカナ医学俗語集（救急医療編）」1998年。


----------



## Flaminius

*About Japanese:*
https://v.ouj.ac.jp/view/ouj/#/navi/vod?ca=30012 - 放送大学「日本語学入門」2020年、全15回
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_language - Wikipedia's general account of the Japanese language.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_verb_conjugations - Comprehensive tables for Japanese verb conjugations.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_phonology - Basic topics of Japanese phonology.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_pitch_accent - About Japanese accent, which is pitch-based.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_grammar - An account of Japanese grammar with emphasis on morphology.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_particle - particles galore
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_honorifics - Japanese honorifics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_abbreviated_and_contracted_words - Japanese abbreviated and contracted words
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_sound_symbolism - Japanese sound symbolism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_typographic_symbols - typographic symbols
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_punctuation - punctuation marks
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_differences_in_spoken_Japanese - gender differences in Japanese
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_counter_word - list of Japanese counters and phonological alterations
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_verb - conjugation paradigms of verbs and adjectives
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kambun - _Kambun_ is the traditional conventions for translating Classical Chinese texts.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_labio-velar_approximant#Occurrence - detailed account on /wa/ or わ
http://users.tmok.com/%7Etumble/qadgtj.html - Titled "A quick and dirty guide to Japanese".
http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/%7Ejwb/kanaqadgtj.html - The quick and dirty guide to Japanese. (kana version)
http://www.sljfaq.org/afaq/afaq.html - Frequently asked questions about Japanese language, from the sci.lang.japan Usenet Newsgroup.
http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/ - Blog, lessons and method of learning Japanese
http://www-personal.umich.edu/%7Eweyrbrat/fanfic/anime/japanese/ - tips for common but difficult expressions
http://www.kanji.org/kanji/japanese/writing/outline.htm - Outline of the Japanese Writing System
http://kimallen.sheepdogdesign.net/Japanese/index.html - fundamental differences of Japanese from European languages
http://www.guidetojapanese.org/conditional.html - concise article on Japanese conditionals
https://web.archive.org/web/20081208080754/http://www.cic.sfu.ca/tqj/GettingRight/romajiconundrum.html - _The Romaji (Roomaji)_ Conundrum is an essay on different systems for Latin transcription
https://web.archive.org/web/20160304170436/http://homepage3.nifty.com/park/aspect.htm - A Study of "V-te iru" in Japanese by Taeko Tomioka
http://www.learn-japanese-adventure.com/how-to-use-japanese-verb-teform-shimaimashita.html - How to use Japanese verb _te_-form shimaimashita
https://web.archive.org/web/20130315123430/http://www.lang.osaka-u.ac.jp/~ogata/joochi.pdf - an account of the softening _-mo_ in the light of "weak refutation": PDF
http://nihon5ch.net/contents/ch5/kosatsu/47.html - an exhaustive list of transitive and intransitive verb pairs
http://watp.ninjal.ac.jp/resources/ - list of transitive and intransitive verb pairs: Excel file
http://www1.kcn.ne.jp/~uehiro08/contents/kana/1ran.htm - list of 万葉仮名 (navigate from here)
http://www.amudesu.co.jp/proof.pdf - symbols used for proofreading in Japanese
https://verbhandbook.ninjal.ac.jp/ - 国立国語研究所『基本動詞ハンドブック』
https://pothos.blue/setuzokusi.htm - 接続詞について (definitions and explanations on clause linkage markers)


*Particles:*
http://web.archive.org/web/20090313093516/http://www.timwerx.net/language/particles.htm - Particles overview.
http://japanese.about.com/blparticles.htm - Basic particles overview at about.com.
http://web.archive.org/web/20110527082411/http://home.inter.net/kenbutler/particlehome.html - A guide to the functions of structural particles in Japanese.
http://www.geocities.jp/nihongoguide/particles2.html - Verb related particles.
http://www.maedera.com/home/jgrammar/grammar/jgr_part.htm - Particles from a linguistic point of view.


*Links:*
http://web.archive.org/web/20080509070105/http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/m.rowley/resources.html - Melita Rowley's Japanese learning resources.
http://nihongo.monash.edu/japanese.html#links_resources - Once again Jim Breen's. This time his Japanese related web page. Ugly, but every link in that page is worth gold.
http://www.infocobuild.com/language/japanese/japanese.html - A collection of online resources about Japanese grammar, Kanji, vocabulary, listening practice, and JLPT.
http://nihongo-e-na.com/jpn/site/tag/%E8%81%9E%E3%81%8F/keyword/%E5%88%9D%E7%B4%9A/ - resource links categorised by tags
https://mainichi-kotoba.jp/shared-links#i - proofreaders' resources in 毎日新聞
http://room1317.starfree.jp/index.html - 13階の17号室（東洋学関係の物置部屋）
https://researchmap.jp/blogs/blog_entries/view/82454/b934692708ac48cc3b22cf422b442c50?frame_id=689859 - Growing list of resources for learning cursive scripts, or くずし字.


----------



## Flaminius

*Web Services:*
http://ci.nii.ac.jp/ - Searches journal articles by the title.
http://yamada-t.sakura.ne.jp/pdfshelf_full.php - full text search API for academic articles registered in CiNii.
http://www.ndl.go.jp/ - Home page of National Diet Library.
http://mojizo.nabunken.go.jp/ - Deciphers handwritten cursive image files.
http://www.dl.is.ritsumei.ac.jp/Shirakawa/search/index.php#home - Shows Chinese character strings in Shirakawa fonts; bone oracle, bronze inscription, Old Qin, and Imperial Qin scripts
http://voicetext.jp/ - Voice synthesizer for Japanese text input
http://translate.weblio.jp/ - machine translation service by Weblio
http://conceptnet.io/c/ja - ConceptNet is a multilingual knowledge base, representing words and phrases that people use and the common-sense relationships between them.
http://ajaxime.chasen.org/ - Online Web-based Japanese Input Method
http://www.hiragana.jp/en/ - Hiragana megane provides furigana for site contents
http://www.furiganizer.com/ - provides furigana to Japanese texts
http://www.popjisyo.com/WebHint/Portal_e.aspx - parses Japanese sites and provides pop-up vocabulary. Also in Chinese and Korean.
http://jgrammar.life.coocan.jp/ja/tools/tradkan0.htm - Converts between Chinese and Japanese kanjis, old and new varieties.
http://jgrammar.life.coocan.jp/ja/tools/readkan0.htm - kaňon (漢音), goon (呉音), MSC and Hanja pronunciations output
http://jgrammar.life.coocan.jp/ja/tools/zen2hanz.htm - Converts between fullwidth and halfwidth forms.
http://kanji.sljfaq.org/ - Look up kanji via handwritten input, multiradical selection, and four-corner method
http://convert.sljfaq.org/ - Converts kanji numerals to and from arabic numerals, Western to Japanese dates and more.
http://www.lib.hit-u.ac.jp/retrieval/holding/han2pin.html - Converts kanji strings into Chinese orthographies, pinyin, hangul, and Japanese kanjis.
http://socialakiba.com/lab/pinyin/index.php - 平仄くん analyzes tonal patterns (平仄) for Chinese poetries.
http://stanford.maps.arcgis.com/apps/SimpleViewer/index.html?appid=733446cc5a314ddf85c59ecc10321b41
- Interactive index to the map set for Japan 1:50,000 (Chikeizu).

https://jreadability.net/ - automatic text evaluations and vocabulary and grammar searches
http://www.edomap.jp/ - annotated Jedo maps
https://lab.ndl.go.jp/ngramviewer/ - NDL Ngram Viewer searches over 280k copyright free holdings.
http://codh.rois.ac.jp/char-shape/search/ - 日本古典籍字形データセット: search cursive letters scraped from Edo books
https://search.hng-data.org/ - 漢字字体規範史データセット単字検索, abbr. to HNG単字検索
http://codh.rois.ac.jp/tensho/search/ - 篆書字体データセット


*Software:*
http://abctajpu.mozdev.org/ - A Firefox add-on to enable easy input of Unicode characters: includes kana shortcuts.
http://www.polarcloud.com/rikaichan/ - For Firefox users: Rikaichan is a pop-up dictionary; reads Japanese web-pages.
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rikaikun/jipdnfibhldikgcjhfnomkfpcebammhp?hl=en - For Chrome users: Rikaikun displays pop-up definitions and translations of the words
http://wakan.manga.cz/ - freeware that parses Japanese text in English and Furigana and Romanji (Hepburn)
http://www.tagaini.net/ - Tagaini Jisho is a free, open-source Japanese dictionary and kanji lookup tool.
http://www.byki.com/ - a flashcard style system, the tool contains set lists of basic phrases for certain situations
http://www.purposegames.com/game/319 - a game for memorising prefectures
http://www.nihilist.org.uk/ - a stroke order font
http://ankisrs.net/ - download decks with flashcards that people put public, or make your own


*Media:*
http://www.tv-direct.fr/japon.php - list of TV stations on the Internet
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/ - News from NHK, Japan's public service broadcaster.
http://www.tv-asahi.co.jp/ann/news/web/index.html - TV Asahi News is another good listening resource with transcripts. Enjoy!
http://www.rikai.com/perl/Home.pl - Generates small vocabulary bubbles for Japanese news text.
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/radio/ -  NHK Radio broadcasts in 18 Languages
http://news.tbs.co.jp/ - News site of TBS, a commercial network.
http://www.fnn-news.com/ - News site containing transcripts that are almost identical to the accompanying audio.
http://radiko.jp/ - internet radio broadcast, stations from various parts of Japan


----------



## Flaminius

*Multilingual Materials for Disaster and Medical Needs:*
http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/press/1503/30a/eew20150330.html - multilingual templates for official earthquake alerts: PDF
http://www.gsi.go.jp/common/000138865.pdf - 地名等の英語表記規程, guidelines for translating Japanese place names
https://covid19-tagengo.com/ - COVID-19 多言語情報ポータル / COVID-19 Multilingual Support Project, maintained by TUFS students and alumni
http://human.cc.hirosaki-u.ac.jp/kokugo/EJ-kumamoto_2016_0415.html - "Easy Japanese" templates for creating notices for non-natives in disaster-hit area; based on experiences in 3.11 and updated for Kumamoto Earth Quake 2016.
https://nip0.wordpress.com/ - Japan earthquake how to protect yourself in 18 languages: 多言語地震発生時緊急マニュアル (18言語)
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2015/08/20p8l300.htm - 『東京防災』 is a disaster preparedness manual for citizens edited by the local government of Tokyo.
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/ENGLISH/GUIDE/BOSAI/index.htm - _Disaster Preparedness Tokyo_ is its English version.
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/CHINESE/GUIDE/BOSAI/index.htm - 防灾手册《东京防灾》 is its traditional and simplified Chinese versions.
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/KOREAN/GUIDE/BOSAI/index.htm - 방재책자 '도쿄방재' is its Korean version.
http://www.clair.or.jp/j/multiculture/tool_library/tagengohyoujisheet50.pdf - Multilingual glossaries and signs for disaster shelters, PDF.  Created by Tochigi International Association, parent page here.
http://www.pref.fukuoka.lg.jp/contents/bousaihandbook-36.html - _Disaster Prevention Handbook for Foreigners: Prepare Yourself for Disasters_ is offered multilingually by Fukuoka Prefecture
http://hiroshima-ic.or.jp/medical.html - Medical-related Multilingual Document Site



*Japanese Regional Varieties and Non-Japanese Languages:*
http://www.ninjal.ac.jp/publication/catalogue/laj_map/ - Isogloss maps in PDFs
https://w.atwiki.jp/kotozora/pages/130.html - 東條操『全国方言辞典』 in spreadsheet by 岡島昭浩
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/991569 - 『俚言集覧』あ−け
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/991570 - 『俚言集覧』こ−に
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/991571 - 『俚言集覧』に−を
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/992439 - 簗瀬栄『教育適用南部方言集』八戸町、簗瀬栄、1906年。
http://tgrb.jp/dic/ - 津軽語辞書 by 弘大×AI×津軽弁プロジェクト
http://jp.rohto.com/learn-more/eyecare/monomorai/map/?ar=all - Isogloss map for "stye" by Rohto Pharmaceutical
http://kameyamarekihaku.jp/sisi/MinzokuHP/Audio4/audio-index.htm - audio files for Kameyama dialect
http://www.shc.usp.ac.jp/hosoma/aisho/archive01.html - Hikone dialect recording and transcription
http://hougen.sakura.ne.jp/hidaka/kotoba/akitadai/tyousa.html - Language survey for students in Aomori, Akita, Iwate, Fukushima, Kumamoto Prefectures and Chūbu and Kinki Areas
http://www.mahoroba.ne.jp/~gonbe007/hog/shiryo.html#top - Grammatical features of the Tottori dialect
http://hougen.u-biq.org/ - multilingual lessons in Kyoto-ben, Hiroshima-ben, Hakata-ben, Hokkaido-ben, Sendai-ben, Nagoya-ben, Osaka-ben
http://www.kansaiben.com/ - Lessons in Kansai dialect
https://web.archive.org/web/20150724170416/http://www.osakaben.jp/index.html - 大阪弁普及協会 is a collection of typical Osakan features.
http://www.akenotsuki.com/kyookotoba/ - features of Kyōto dialect
http://cgi2.nhk.or.jp/signlanguage/syllsear.cgi - Sign language glossary in computer graphics by NHK
http://research.nii.ac.jp/jsl-corpus/public/ - Japanese Sign Language Corpus of Variety Forms
http://cslds.org/asiansignbank/index.htm - Asian SignBank is a database for sign languages in the Asia Pacific Region
https://mmsrv.ninjal.ac.jp/okinawago/ - 国立国語研究所編『沖縄語辞典』(1963; 2001⁹) digitized by NINJAL
https://researchmap.jp/mu8ze21ym-1856949/#_1856949 - JR-COGNATES6; 五十嵐陽介『日琉語類別語彙（2018年9月26日版）』
http://ryukyu-lang.lib.u-ryukyu.ac.jp/ - The Ryukuan language phonetic database; Nakijin, Shuri-Naha, Amami, Miyako dialects
https://web.archive.org/web/20120922115333/http://blog.fmokinawa.co.jp/uchina-guchi/podcast/ - FM沖縄's podcast; 辞典には載ってないウチナー口講座
http://ryukyulang.org/ooritaboori/ - 琉球八重山語宮良方言: Podcast and introductory grammar
http://ainucorpus.ninjal.ac.jp/ - Glossed Audio Corpus of Ainu Folklore
http://tommy1949.world.coocan.jp/aynudictionary.htm - アイヌ語電子辞書　Aynu Online Dictionary by TOMITA Takashi, Hachioji, Tokyo
http://kikigengo.ninjal.ac.jp/ - endangered languages and dialects


----------



## Flaminius

*Dictionaries of Historical Japanese:* (carved out from Specialised Vocabulary and Phrase Books for want of space)
http://joao-roiz.jp/LGR/DB - database for Amakusa and Nagasaki Japanese matched with Latin and Portuguese, includes 日葡辞書
https://books.google.com/books?id=we1GAAAAcAAJ&pg=PP9 - Lexicon Latino-Japonicum, updates on the Amakusa original
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2555536/1 - 本草和名 is the oldest extant materia medica in Japan compiled by 深根輔仁.
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2555537/1 - 本草和名, the second volume
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1144163 - 温故知新書 (1484) is the first gojūon collation dictionary.  ア-コ
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1144167 - 温故知新書 (1484) サ-ノ
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1144171 - 温故知新書 (1484) ハ-オ
http://id.nii.ac.jp/1122/00003531/ - 「御所ことば語彙の調査研究 I」 井之口有一, 中井和子, 堀井令以知 1962-10-20
http://id.nii.ac.jp/1122/00003544/ - 「御所ことば語彙の調査研究 II」 井之口有一, 中井和子, 堀井令以知 1963-11-25
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2544216 - 和名類聚抄 [needs caution as it is a copy of 道円本]
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2586890 - 類聚名義抄 digitised by the National Diet Library
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2592432 - 字鏡集 digitised by the National Diet Library
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1286982 - 文明本節用集/雑字類書 was compiled sometime after 1474.
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2532232 - 節用集 digitised by the National Diet Library
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1182105 - 色葉字類抄 digitised by the National Diet Library
http://www.wul.waseda.ac.jp/kotenseki/html/ho02/ho02_01209/index.html - 言元梯
http://dglb01.ninjal.ac.jp/brskdb - 物類称呼 is a dialectological dictionary compiled by 越谷吾山 in 1775, with 7000 items grouped by 550 head words
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1902903 - Walter Henry Medhurst (1830) _An English and Japanese, and Japanese and English vocabulary, compiled from native works_, Batavia.
http://www.wul.waseda.ac.jp/kotenseki/html/bunko08/bunko08_c0734/index.html - 英米対話捷径, written by Manjirō "John" Nakahama (中浜万次郎) in 1859, is one of the first English glossaries published in Japan.
http://www.meijigakuin.ac.jp/mgda/waei/search/ - 和英語林集成 is the first JP-EN dictionary compiled by J. C. Hepburn in 1867.
http://ys.nichibun.ac.jp/kojiruien/ - 古事類苑 is the national encyclopedia of pre-modern Japanese culture
https://archive.org/details/revisedenlargede00atki - Yokohama Dialect is a pidgin Japanese born out of trade contacts in 19th century Yokohama.
http://www.edoshitamachi.com/modules/tinyd3/ - 江戸言葉 is the language of the Edonean commoners, a glossary

日葡辞書 and its translations
https://books.google.com/books?id=TFJAAQAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false - Vocabulario da Lingoa de Iapam / 日葡辞書, パリ本 [1603] 1976
https://books.google.fr/books?id=w0YPAAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false - Léon Pagès (1868) _Dictionnaire japonais-franca̧is_, Paris
https://books.google.com/books/about/Dictionarium.html?id=QCZHAAAAcAAJ&redir_esc=y - Diego de Collado (1632) _Dictionarium sive thesauri linguae japonicae compendium_, Rome


http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1870970 - 日本古語大辞典 [正] (1929-30) by 松岡静雄
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1870987 - 日本古語大辞典 [續] (1929-30) by 松岡静雄
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1870643 - 日本古語大辞典 [正, 語誌篇] (1937) by 松岡静雄
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1136271 - 大日本国語辞典 巻1 (1929) by 上田万年 and 松井簡治
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1136306 - 大日本国語辞典 巻2 (1929) by 上田万年 and 松井簡治
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1870670 - 大日本国語辞典 巻3 (1929) by 上田万年 and 松井簡治
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1136397 - 大日本国語辞典 巻4 (1929) by 上田万年 and 松井簡治
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1136416 - 大日本国語辞典 索引 (1929) by 上田万年 and 松井簡治

https://hjl.hatenablog.com/entry/2020/03/09/120000 - インターネット上で閲覧できる古辞書一覧

*Grammars of Historical Japanese:* (carved out from Grammar for want of space)
https://books.google.com/books?id=GB8YAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA1 - João Rodrigues. 1604. _Arte da Lingoa de Iapam_.  First complete Japanese grammar. ロドリゲス『日本大文典』
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/17713 - Diego Collado. 1632. _Ars grammaticae Iaponicae linguae_. English Translation
https://books.google.com/books?id=Ak9HepS4pu0C&pg=PP1 - Oyanguren de Santa Ines. 1738. _Ars de la Lengua Japona._ Partial Japanese translation
https://books.google.com/books?id=elRUAAAAcAAJ&pg=PT1 - Philipp Franz von Siebold. 1826. _Epitome linguae Japonicae_.
https://books.google.com/books?id=24GTVscUCX0C&pg=PP1 - Alexander Vovin. 2003. _A Reference Grammar of Classical Japanese Prose._
https://books.google.com/books?id=M5-vVlcVEDkC&pg=PR2 - Haruo Shirane. 2013. _Classical Japanese: A Grammar._


----------



## Flaminius

*Corpora:*
http://www.kotonoha.gr.jp/shonagon/search_form - Kotonoha/Shōnagon is a searchable Modern Japanese corpus.
http://nlb.ninjal.ac.jp/ - Looks at the same data set as Kotonoha but on a citation-form basis.
https://chunagon.ninjal.ac.jp/ - Ninjal corpora of Modern, Historical and Colloquial Japanese texts
http://bonten.ninjal.ac.jp/ - Ninjal  (National Institute for Japanese Language and Linguistics; 国立国語研究所) Web Japanese corpus
http://kokkai.ndl.go.jp/ - searchable record of proceedings of the Diet
https://chiholog.net/yonalog - yonalog全国47都道府県議会議事録横断検索: cross searches the minutes of the councils of 47 prefectures
http://teikokugikai-i.ndl.go.jp/ - searchable record of proceedings of the Imperial Parliament
http://www.ninjal.ac.jp/corpus_center/cmj/meiroku/ - _Mēroku Zasshi_ issues between 1874-5.  Sentential boundaries, morphemic info, scanned images.
http://www.lib.kobe-u.ac.jp/sinbun/ - Newspaper Clippings Collection by Kobe University.  Online version includes articles between 1911-1970.
http://www.meijigakuin.ac.jp/mgda/bible/ - search historical translations of Bible by chapter and verse, a project by Meiji Gakuin
http://ds26.cc.yamaguchi-u.ac.jp/~manyou/ - Text search for 万葉集
https://www.manyou.gr.jp/SMAN_1/pass/SMAN_1_2.html - search different editions of 万葉集 by poem identification no.
http://vsarpj.orinst.ox.ac.uk/corpus/searching.html - The Oxford Corpus of Old Japanese, オックスフォード上代日本語コーパス: includes 万葉集
http://wwwap.hi.u-tokyo.ac.jp/ships/shipscontroller - Databases on Historiographical Institute, the University of Tokyo
http://www.genji.co.jp/kensaku.htm - Text seach for Genji and other classical works
http://lapis.nichibun.ac.jp/renga/menu.html - A database for renga (連歌データベース)
http://lapis.nichibun.ac.jp/haikai/menu.html  - A database for haikai (俳諧データベース)
http://lapis.nichibun.ac.jp/waka/menu.html - A database for waka (和歌データベース)
https://shosoin.kunaicho.go.jp/search - Microfilmed 正倉院文書 are all available online.  Click 文書検索.
http://hyakugo.kyoto.jp/ - 百合文書 is a documents collection from Tōji dated between 763-1744.
http://kanji.zinbun.kyoto-u.ac.jp/db-machine/ShikoTeiyo - full text search for Chinese literature copies found in Japan
http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Category:Japanese_language&transclude=Template:Catintro - Sheet music for songs in Japanese via IMSLP
http://garando.sakura.tv/junhogaku/ - 純邦楽詞章集 collects lyrics of traditional Japanese vocal arts.
http://base1.nijl.ac.jp/~meiji_pa/ - 『明治期出版広告データベース』Publishing and Advertisement Database in Meiji Era
https://iiif.dl.itc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/repo/s/uparl/ - U-PARL's digital collection: Rare Chinese books and calligraphic models, 漢籍・碑帖拓本資料
https://kotenseki.nijl.ac.jp - text and image search of Japanese classical titles
https://www.joao-roiz.jp/AOZORA/ - Aozora Bunko : 青空文庫検索
http://jhlee.sakura.ne.jp/JEV/ - Japanese Educational Vocabulary (JEV; 日本語教育語彙表) compiles 17,920 headwords.


----------



## Flaminius

*Reading Material:*
http://www.genpaku.org/ - Collaborative translation project. Usufruct granted by acknowledgement.
http://www.aozora.gr.jp/ - Collection of copyright-free works. A lot of texts have phonetic guides in hiragana.
https://kouigenjimonogatari.github.io/ - Digital Genji, or 校異源氏物語 digitised by UT General Library
http://hukumusume.com/douwa/ - listen and read fairy-tales
http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/20683 - _Oku no Hosomichi_ by Matsuo Bashō
http://jclab.wordpress.com/ - Japanese classics in text and audio files
http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/languages/ja - Japanese reading materials in Project Gutenberg
http://jpn.scripturetext.com/matthew/1.htm - Japanese Bible translation with cross references to other translations: courtesy 電網聖書
http://www.babelbible.net/pdf/rag/index.htm - Bible translations based on Vulgata, 光明社旧約聖書とラゲ訳新約聖書
http://www.geocities.jp/aqlfaal/ - Japanese Orthodox translation by Nicolai Kasatkin and Tsugumaro Nakai
http://bible.salterrae.net/ - a collection of Japanese translations of the Bible
http://opac.lib.kansai-u.ac.jp/index.php?key=jof8rywxt-51439#_51439 - digitised manuscripts held at the Kansai University library
http://hangyo.sakura.ne.jp/utahi/ - 謡曲三百五十番集.半魚文庫 collects text data for noh dramas.  Image data can be found in NDL Digital Library.
http://zeami.ci.sugiyama-u.ac.jp/~miki/Image/index.html - Photos of noh drama scripts (謡本) including manuscripts
http://www.j-texts.com/ - J－TEXTS 日本文学電子図書館 lists traditional historical fictions including 平家物語, 平治物語, 大鏡.
https://dglb01.ninjal.ac.jp/BL_amakusa/ - _Heike Nifon no Kotoba_ (1592-3) [BL shelfmark Or.59.aa.1] is a reader of Japanese for 16th-Century missionaries that includes 平家物語, 伊曽保物語, and 金句集.
https://textdb01.ninjal.ac.jp/dataset/ - 日本語史研究用テキストデータ集 includes the above and some more.
http://densigatoru.shidareyanagi.com/ - 日本文学 Internet Guide lists just about everything from ancient laws to anthologies and Genji copies.
http://www36.atwiki.jp/nankinjiken/ - 南京事件 @ Wiki collects records of the Nanjing Massacre.


*Pronunciation:*
https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/resources-links-and-frequently-discussed-topics-faq.2092441/#post-5765277 - IPA explanations and tools, compiled by WR's own *timpeac*.
http://www.paulmeier.com/ipa/charts.html - sound files for IPA symbols as revised in 1996
http://ipa4linguists.pbwiki.com/ - instructions for setting up your computer to display IPA symbols
https://sail.usc.edu/span/rtmri_ipa/ - the real-time MRI IPA charts
http://www.coelang.tufs.ac.jp/ipa/ - IPAモジュール by 東京外国語大学言語モジュール
http://www.ehow.com/how_2151706_improve-japanese-pronunciation.html - Quick tips of phonemes (aimed at English speakers)
http://www.voiceblog.jp/ted606/ - Recitations including classic literature (texts may be found in Aozora Bunko)
http://www.voiceblog.jp/kiyo22/ - Recitations by a voice actor (texts may be found in Aozora Bunko)
http://zeami.ci.sugiyama-u.ac.jp/~miki/Image/index.html - audios of traditional theatrical performances including noh, kyōgen, shimpa dramas, shinnai bushi, and kabuki.


----------



## Flaminius

*Some more resources*

https://iikaeru.susi.oita-u.ac.jp/karin/index.html#search - Japanese Commonly-Paired Words Checker *Karin* / 日本語学習者のためのコロケーション検索システム *かりん*
https://vvlexicon.ninjal.ac.jp/ - 複合動詞レキシコン / Compound Verb Lexicon


----------

